# Lifted the panel cover and.....



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

Where is the pic of your cleaned up bus? You sure your repair will last 3 months?


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

I've never had to change one, but does that main screw in ? I see it's stabbed, but is there a screw holding it down?


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

If that is the cleaned up picture I would not keep documentation of it. That is still a very bad connection point.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

MF Dagger said:


> If that is the cleaned up picture I would not keep documentation of it. That is still a very bad connection point.


Ask him if he cares:laughing:


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

I would back feed a 2 pole 90 for temp use on a lower bus stab waaay before I would attach anything to those messed up fingers.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

My buddy lifted a panel cover in sandwich shop and found this










After they closed for the night we replaced the panel











Panel fixed correctly, customer happy, lots of OT to enjoy.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Chris Kennedy said:


> Where is the pic of your cleaned up bus? You sure your repair will last 3 months?


 
I'm not sure *I* will make it 3 more months. 

I cleaned up the B leg a _bit_ more with a rotary wire brush. It's still funked up but I'm sure it will get thru the summer.




> I've never had to change one, but does that main screw in ? I see it's stabbed, but is there a screw holding it down?


There is a screw (see the hole by the handle?)and it's a royal PITA to install. The existing didn't have a screw. The replacement doesn't either. The panel will be replaced.



> If that is the cleaned up picture I would not keep documentation of it. That is still a very bad connection point.


Yes, I know it's not a good connection but in my opinion, it will make it thru the summer. If it doesn't, I'll have to do it in the heat.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

All the cables came through one 2" hole.. looks like you are not the only one using that method..


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

B4T said:


> All the cables came through one 2" hole.. looks like you are not the only one using that method..


 
Like I've said many times before, I didn't invent the method. It's been SOP here since they went to romex in the 50's


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Ok, I admit I have done the same thing. What does that make me? You fill in the blanks. :laughing:

The only difference is that the main breaker was burned up in a Milbank meter/main. I filed down the bus stabs and replaced the breaker. I'm sure it will fail again at which point I will have to buy a new meter main and replace the guts.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

B4T said:


> All the cables came through one 2" hole.. looks like you are not the only one using that method..


That has been the standard for houses around here for a very long time. 

Sometimes there's even a snap-in bushing, but not always.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

When in Rome... I don't hold it against you. I'd have a hard time finding a particular fault with that method, NEC aside.

If it was as hot around here as it is there, I might be inclined to patch it up for now, with a signed contract for the real repair later. It's not like I haven't done that before, when immediate parts availability was an issue. 

It's easy to throw stones, but no one can deny that your method has been working for you your entire career. No compelling reason to do different, until a different batch of inspectors comes down your pike.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> All the cables came through one 2" hole.. looks like you are not the only one using that method..





220/221 said:


> Like I've said many times before, I didn't invent the method. It's been SOP here since they went to romex in the 50's


B4T is just a little slow keeping up. :laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> B4T is just a little slow keeping up. :laughing:


Don't you have a puddle in your basement to blow on.. :laughing:


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

And Marc........it was (mostly) B leg *again* :thumbsup:


----------



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

In dire situations sometimes you can flip the bus over.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Wireless said:


> In dire situations sometimes you can flip the bus over.


A very good idea...and also Murray MLO panels in 12/24 are so cheap that it would have been better, faster and a permanent fix to swap out the guts and toss the new can. 

I already stated my position on the type of "fix" that the OP did on another thread. I cannot fathom the logic of it when it results in a repeat call (at additional cost, I seriously doubt that this first call was free, or that the return call will be free or discounted) and places the homeowner at risk until the _*right*_ fix can be done. Even more inexcusable is the _*3 MONTHS*_ that the OP expects this hack to last. With the heat that the OP can't handle, he expects this to hold up under the loads with the A/C running all that time? If you can't handle the heat, get someone on your crew who can and get it done right sooner rather than later. 

As a homeowner I would NOT accept the "fix" even as a temporary. My expectations when I call in an (alleged) *professional* to repair something as important as an electric service panel is that _*it will be fixed the right way, the first time. *_If it was the weekend and the electrician did not have the parts (and most EC's I have worked with have a supply house that would get them anything they needed even on a weekend/holiday) then I would do without power...or find an EC who can get parts when needed. 

Finally, if I knew a certain panel style was common in my area (and prone to main breaker burnups) I would stock one or two replacement panels (or bus assemblies) at all times. That would not cost much at all and would make you look better to the customer. (In my cinema trade, I always carried a "crash kit" of common parts, gears and belts with me so I could get most any projector/lamp/rectifer/platter/automation running on the *first* service call without having to do a callback. I was able to charge more than other techs and the customers gladly paid because in the end I was still cheaper than other techs.) 

And if the customer was unwilling to pay for the _*right*_ fix, I would tell them thanks and call someone else. Safety is paramount and I will NOT ever do any half-assed rigging that compromises safety.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

BBQ said:


> My buddy lifted a panel cover in sandwich shop and found this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Since the forum won't let someone do multiple thanks for a post I decided to do this post to emphasize the RIGHT way to deal with a burned bus. 

Bob, If I ever get out your way I am buying dinner and drinks for you and your crew for this job. :thumbup:


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

> Bob, If I ever get out your way I am buying dinner and drinks for you and your crew for this job


They all look good with the cover on :laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm going to look at a black one like that that's possibly going into meltdown. Very good chance the bus will get wire wheeled. :laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> I'm going to look at a black one like that that's possibly going into meltdown. Very good chance the bus will get wire wheeled. :laughing:


False alarm, insulation under the lug, cut back and reterminate.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> I'm going to look at a black one like that that's possibly going into meltdown. Very good chance the bus will get wire wheeled. :laughing:


Why would that make you happy?

That is money left on the table.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Very good chance the bus will get wire wheeled. :laughing:


I thought a member posted a reason why we shouldn't wire wheel buss work. 
Something about a finish coating being removed that can then cause greater heating later.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> I thought a member posted a reason why we shouldn't wire wheel buss work.
> Something about a finish coating being removed that can then cause greater heating later.


I am pretty sure in AZ they consider that sort of thing to be BS said by desk jockeys. :laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Why would that make you happy?
> 
> That is money left on the table.


I didn't feel like working :laughing:, and I didn't see the need to trash a good panel and people's money over a problem I can fix in minutes with my knife and an Allen key. 



Wirenuting said:


> I thought a member posted a reason why we shouldn't wire wheel buss work.
> Something about a finish coating being removed that can then cause greater heating later.


Yeah, and I've said the same thing regarding contacts in stuff, particularly in nasty wet environments but dry desert home panel..... wire wheel away.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I think the panel work is fine but I probably wouldnt have filed it down...The whole problem started because the teeth were loose, filing it down will make it looser. But what ever works...


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> Arm chair. Lol
> 
> In this day and age and time of the year very few people (meaning home owners) are gonna want to pony up cash on a whole new panel.
> 
> ...


Agree completely.

And they always seem to put panels on the south side of houses too! lol.


----------

